
Introduction to ARMv8 64-bit Architecture - ingve
https://quequero.org/2014/04/introduction-to-arm-architecture/
======
jepler
Once you get past the slightly non-standard english, it seems informative
enough. I was not aware that the number of conditional instructions has been
reduced to the conditional branch, conditional register-register move (with a
few variations like increment), and conditional comparison. I am sure ARM
engineers studied this closely, but I'm sad to see it go as I always
considered the conditional flags on almost all instructions as a core trait of
ARM...

------
gravypod
I cant wait until we see ARM as a big player in the personal computer/laptop
game.

They are starting to compete, on a serious level, with features found in other
manufacturers chip-sets.

